# First 2014 hatching pictorial



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 12, 2014)

This first Brazillian pip for 2014 was discovered on 3/08 @ 5p -





These babies actually spin inside the egg during hatching [ like a can-opener ] "pipping" as they go -





The below pic was taken 3/09 @ 10a - you can see the "pips" around the egg -





A closer look shows a nose -





And a foot.. it's a REDFOOT! -





At this point the egg is placed in a single cup to complete the hatching and the aborbing of any yolk-sac present.

On 3/10 @ 8a she was a little "backward" about hatching -









An hour later she virtually jumped out of the egg -





The incubator managed to raise too high for her and she has a small 'split-scute' on the lower left - ( none of the others have split-scutes )





A pretty little Brazillian Redfoot hatchling!






The shell was then removed to provide more room.


----------



## Wartortle (Mar 12, 2014)

Great job!! I love split scute patterns.


----------



## mollydee (Mar 12, 2014)

So jealous


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 12, 2014)

They sure are cute!


----------



## AnnV (Mar 13, 2014)

Beautiful colors and pattern!


----------



## Sh3wulf (Mar 15, 2014)

She's beautiful! That was a fantastic picture tutorial. Thank you for sharing. 
I am convinced that a red or yellow albino is in my future. These tortoises are just so beautiful.


----------



## Chucky (Mar 17, 2014)

Great tutorial on how an egg hatches and what to do with it. I must have read the same book at the "Library" because guess what?




From Einstina's 3rd season clutch on 11-14-2013


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 17, 2014)

All righty Mr. Terry and Chucky ......things are popping! 
SWEEEEEEEEETTT!

JD~


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking great, congratulations!


----------

